# Healthy food?



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I know this will probably sound bizarre for some (If not everyone!) but I was wondering about the "healthy food" in Egypt?! I am an Egyptian and I’m sure you all know that us – Egyptians - just eat! Almost no one bothers to look what’s healthy or not, you’re hungry, you eat whatever you feel wanna eat!! So I was wondering if it is/was easy for those who got a specific diet to find what they want/ed here in Egypt? (Basically a healthy diet, low fat food and so on, sorry if that’s too “general” for a question  )

Also, as an Egyptian I do know that if something’s written on the box doesn’t really mean it’s true, so I’ll have to ask if anyone’s having/had any troubles concerning what’s written on the products’ packs (i.e. False nutrition facts, false calories, etc.), and it would be nice if you could tell where you find can those stuff! (Assuming that you actually can find them).

And I did use the search option in the forum but couldn't really find anything useful, if someone remembers a thread feel free to post the link 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know this will probably sound bizarre for some (If not everyone!) but I was wondering about the "healthy food" in Egypt?! I am an Egyptian and I’m sure you all know that us – Egyptians - just eat! Almost no one bothers to look what’s healthy or not, you’re hungry, you eat whatever you feel wanna eat!! So I was wondering if it is/was easy for those who got a specific diet to find what they want/ed here in Egypt? (Basically a healthy diet, low fat food and so on, sorry if that’s too “general” for a question  )
> 
> ...


To be honest, 
I don't eat any packet food here only foul, which is veer y good for you,
But the rest is all fresh fruit veg etc
And chicken but not much, meat very rarely , like once very 2 months.
It's all about how you cook,
Steamed, and I use olive oil, no sahmna
And the amounts, we don't need to much food, and not after7 at night.
It depends what condition you have , just look it uo on the web the diet you need for specific conditions.
Good luck bat
Sure there's lots who know specifics but for me it's a case of keep it simple.


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

The most important point the oil I believe. As bat said I also recommend olive oil. Keep away from foul, falafal and this kind of egytian fast foods.

The main problem is hygiene. Was every stuff well and use vinegar while washing which can help a little bit. You have large variety of vegetables and fish. Stuck on vegetables (cooked with olive oil) and fish.

Make a nice breakfast at morning, normal lunch and eat latest at 8 pm. After this moment dont eat anything. Even if you feel hungry you can suppress your hunger with some fruits and salad.

If you have problems with your kilos I recommend you to increase your meal time from 3 to 6 but like half meals. Keep away from fried stuff. Staff with starch, flour, sugar or salt.

Again and again, care about hygiene.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I found this thread searching for "organic food"

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...alth-food-stores-organics-products-egypt.html


----------



## Ktduggal (Feb 21, 2011)

Well , i dont know what exactly are you looking for ?? 
1. Maintain the current weight and eat healthy 
2. or drop a few pounds and eat healthy ...
As an introduction, i have always been successful with losing a few pounds whenever i have wanted to , and put my mind into it ... 
Few tricks that have worked for me :

1 . Use olive oil and cooking sprays ( if available here ).
2 . Use raw sugar/ brown sugar instead of white sugar.
3. try to grill your veggies or meat or chicken etc...
4. Stay away from the canned juices ( they have a lot of sugar ) .. maybe half a glass is ok , but dilute it with water. Try having fresh juice instead.
5. Use low fat milk , low fat yoghurt or soy milk .
6. Substitute All Bran or any bran cereal or wholemeal cereal instead of thenormal cereals tht you get.
7. If you go for the occasional burgers etc , tell them you want it without cheese.
8. There is a geat website called calorie-count.com .... you can calculate the calories easily from there...
9 And lastly , do you exercise frequently ??
Hope it helps....


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I think food is healthier here in the UK, it just depends what you want to focus on, grilled meat, fish, boile eggs etc dead easy.

I am also partial to plain yoghurt with a bit of cherry jam and some porridge oats thrown in

Just make your diet low in fat, high in protein and enough complex carbs and you are set - my body fat is 12.3% slowy getting there for that fit, buff ripped look.

Vitamin B injections from the pharmacy 1000mcg per week with an 18g blue in the upper glute at a 90% degree angle and you will feel as fit as a fiddle, throw in some whey protein powder from the pharmacy, plenty of cardio and your set,

A girlfriend half you age admiring your hard lean gains and vascular look also makes you feel young and sheds years and weight off you 

If you want me to look at your intake and write you a diet and fitness plan I can


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone for responding 

I really appreciate the advice, but I was actually looking for options for buying low fat food (Law fat yogurt, milk, or any other products, etc.), just trying to find out whether those products are available or not, and what are the options for buying them if they are available (For example are they always available? Or there are times when you can’t find those), and again, if the labels on them are accurate or not :ranger:

Oh and by the way, I am an Egyptian yes, but I can NOT stand the smell of the bloody “samnah balady” [email protected] uke:

Again, thank you everyone


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> , so I’ll have to ask if anyone’s having/had any troubles concerning what’s written on the products’ packs (i.e. False nutrition facts, false calories, etc.), and it would be nice if you could tell where you find can those stuff! (Assuming that you actually can find them).
> Thanks in advance!


I believe there are things that are difficult to find in egypt, like gluten free products, or soya milk, and stuff like that. Also if you have allergies, you shouldn't really rely on the packaging (like if it contains traces of nut, but there is no warning in the packaging etc). Allergics need to watch out on that sense. 

I suspect the nutritional facts are a mess, as well as the calorie count in the packaging. Wouldn't be surprise if they just make it up 
I also heard that local multivitamin for kids, like kiddy and the like, make the kids fat? wonder if thats true. Just in case I dont give it to mine, and instead make sure they have a balanced diet.. 

Are you trying to lose weight? 

I believe that eating when you are hungry (as egyptians do) is good. INothing wrong with that. if we listened to our bodies more, perhaps we wouldnt overeat.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

ooops Dg, sorry, juust read your post. 

If you are buying low fat milk or any other diary, I'd trust the label. YOu can see inmediately on the texture and the taste if the fat has been removed and it is a pretty straight forward process.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> ooops Dg, sorry, juust read your post.
> 
> If you are buying low fat milk or any other diary, I'd trust the label. YOu can see inmediately on the texture and the taste if the fat has been removed and it is a pretty straight forward process.


No need to be sorry, trust me it was helpful, specially the allergies' part, I guess 

I can't help with the "kiddy" food and whether they make kids gain weight or not though, but a friend of mine who's a qualified pharmaceutical sells the imported stuff? So I don't think the imported stuff for kids would be unhealthy, unless of course the Egyptian idiot who imports it pays less for a less quality as usual 

I know eating when hungry is good, but trust me Egyptians can be a disaster when it comes to "eating when hungry"


----------

